# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  cho hỏi bác Admin

## cuongkran

Dear Admin,

Trước hết xin trân thành cám ơn Admin và forum đã cho anh em một sân chơi bổ ích, rất cảm kích hội đồng quản trị đã bổ nhiệm cho em vị trí thợ học việc. Xin mạn phép được hỏi các bác thợ cả là khi nào thì em được đăng bài ah. Em có thể post trả lời, nhưng không tạo được new post.

Rất cám ơn và mong sớm được hồi âm từ ban quản trị.
Cheer/kran.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Dùng trình duyêt edge, chrome thì dis adblock

----------


## Gamo

Bác chịu khó tham gia tán phét khoảng 10 bài thì bác có thể post bài mới. Nghe là lão Ếch làm biếng đặt ra luật trên để chống Xì Pam.

----------


## cuongkran

Cám ơn các bác đã chỉ dẫn, kể ra tán phét 10 bài thì hơi nhiều, 5 bài có lẽ hợp lý hơn.
Vì không phải lúc nào cũng có đủ thời gian để tán phét.  :Wink: 

Cheer/kran

----------


## cuongkran

> Bác chịu khó tham gia tán phét khoảng 10 bài thì bác có thể post bài mới. Nghe là lão Ếch làm biếng đặt ra luật trên để chống Xì Pam.


Kính gửi các bô lão và chư vị

Em mới chân ướt chân dáo vào vùng sình lầy này. Trước hết có gì sai sót mong các chư vị bỏ qua.
Kể ra thì đã chạy đôn chạy đáo tán phét tới nay cũng được ngót nghét 10 cuộc, nghe bác Gamo chỉ dẫn là có thể đăng đàn họp chợ mua may bán rủi. Muốn mua ít may cho năm 18 mà vẫn chua có vé vào.
Các bác có thể chỉ chỗ dùm em tìm "lão Ếch" chỗ nào không ah.
Nghe nói mùa này sifu Ộp là hay đăng đàn bế quan luyện công lắm. Nếu phải chờ xuân năm sau thì chắc  em phải từ biệt mà ko gửi được lời chào tới bác Tổng trưởng rồi.

Cám ơn các chư vị.
Mènkran.

----------


## CKD

Thấy bạn bảo diễn đàn là một sân chơi bổ ích. Vậy mà một chút kiên nhẫn, dành chút thời gian cho diễn đàn mà bạn còn cảm thấy khó chịu.
Thế thì bạn có thể làm gì hơn cho người khác? Hay mục đích duy nhất khi tham gia diễn đàn cũng chỉ là dành một chổ mua bán thu lợi?

----------


## cuongkran

> Thấy bạn bảo diễn đàn là một sân chơi bổ ích. Vậy mà một chút kiên nhẫn, dành chút thời gian cho diễn đàn mà bạn còn cảm thấy khó chịu.
> Thế thì bạn có thể làm gì hơn cho người khác? Hay mục đích duy nhất khi tham gia diễn đàn cũng chỉ là dành một chổ mua bán thu lợi?


Trước hết em cám ơn tiên sinh CKD đã có lời nhắc nhở nghiêm khắc. Mong rằng tiên sinh CKD đây sẽ bỏ quá cho.
1. Về việc bác bảo em khó chịu thì xin thưa các chư vị là không ah. Mong chư vị khi đọc lời văn của em mà minh oan dùm, không vì ủng hộ người quen thấy chuyện bất bình mà bỏ qua.
2. Hiện tại tiểu bối đây mới tới vùng này nên cũng chưa biết hết các chư vị, và cũng thấy buồn là chưa thể giúp ai điều gì.
3. Mục đích tham gia diễn đàn: tất nhiên các cụ có câu "phi thương bất phú", em thì chỉ là tiểu bối yêu hòa bình, công nghệ và mong rằng nền kỹ thuật nước nhà phát triển không lạc hậu, không phải là bãi phế thải công nghiệp, mong rằng một ngày nào đó được trở thành đại thương gia.
4. Mua bán: Dạ cái này thì bác bảo không oan, em thấy chợ mua bán tấp nập, muốn ghé vào mua gọng cỏ cho mình, chứ chưa có gì để bán (đó là hiện tại)
5. Thu lợi: Cái này hiện tại thì em chưa thu được gì, thành tâm mà nói cũng muốn tham gia bán để thu lợi :-), nhưng nhìn lại thì không có gì để bán, suy cho cùng bác cũng đã nói đúng.

trên đây là vài dòng chân thành,  có gì sai sót mong các chư vị thông cảm.
Mong rằng Ban quản trị thấy được sự chân thành của em mà không spam/ban nick

----------


## CKD

> Trước hết em cám ơn tiên sinh CKD đã có lời nhắc nhở nghiêm khắc. Mong rằng tiên sinh CKD đây sẽ bỏ quá cho.
> 1. Về việc bác bảo em khó chịu thì xin thưa các chư vị là không ah. Mong chư vị khi đọc lời văn của em mà minh oan dùm, không vì ủng hộ người quen thấy chuyện bất bình mà bỏ qua.
> 2. Hiện tại tiểu bối đây mới tới vùng này nên cũng chưa biết hết các chư vị, và cũng thấy buồn là chưa thể giúp ai điều gì.
> 3. Mục đích tham gia diễn đàn: tất nhiên các cụ có câu "phi thương bất phú", em thì chỉ là tiểu bối yêu hòa bình, công nghệ và mong rằng nền kỹ thuật nước nhà phát triển không lạc hậu, không phải là bãi phế thải công nghiệp, mong rằng một ngày nào đó được trở thành đại thương gia.
> 4. Mua bán: Dạ cái này thì bác bảo không oan, em thấy chợ mua bán tấp nập, muốn ghé vào mua gọng cỏ cho mình, chứ chưa có gì để bán (đó là hiện tại)
> 5. Thu lợi: Cái này hiện tại thì em chưa thu được gì, thành tâm mà nói cũng muốn tham gia bán để thu lợi :-), nhưng nhìn lại thì không có gì để bán, suy cho cùng bác cũng đã nói đúng.
> 
> trên đây là vài dòng chân thành,  có gì sai sót mong các chư vị thông cảm.
> Mong rằng Ban quản trị thấy được sự chân thành của em mà không spam/ban nick


Nếu chỉ mua thì... *Thợ học việc* là tham gia được rồi, cần gì phải nâng hạng?

----------


## Gamo

> Trước hết em cám ơn tiên sinh CKD đã có lời nhắc nhở nghiêm khắc. Mong rằng tiên sinh CKD đây sẽ bỏ quá cho.
> 1. Về việc bác bảo em khó chịu thì xin thưa các chư vị là không ah. Mong chư vị khi đọc lời văn của em mà minh oan dùm, không vì ủng hộ người quen thấy chuyện bất bình mà bỏ qua.
> 2. Hiện tại tiểu bối đây mới tới vùng này nên cũng chưa biết hết các chư vị, và cũng thấy buồn là chưa thể giúp ai điều gì.
> 3. Mục đích tham gia diễn đàn: tất nhiên các cụ có câu "phi thương bất phú", em thì chỉ là tiểu bối yêu hòa bình, công nghệ và mong rằng nền kỹ thuật nước nhà phát triển không lạc hậu, không phải là bãi phế thải công nghiệp, mong rằng một ngày nào đó được trở thành đại thương gia.
> 4. Mua bán: Dạ cái này thì bác bảo không oan, em thấy chợ mua bán tấp nập, muốn ghé vào mua gọng cỏ cho mình, chứ chưa có gì để bán (đó là hiện tại)
> 5. Thu lợi: Cái này hiện tại thì em chưa thu được gì, thành tâm mà nói cũng muốn tham gia bán để thu lợi :-), nhưng nhìn lại thì không có gì để bán, suy cho cùng bác cũng đã nói đúng.
> 
> trên đây là vài dòng chân thành,  có gì sai sót mong các chư vị thông cảm.
> Mong rằng Ban quản trị thấy được sự chân thành của em mà không spam/ban nick


Xin lỗi bác mình chỉ nhầm. Bác chỉ cần lên thợ xxx gì đó là post được rồi, với lại 10 ngày hay sao đó. Xin lỗi cụ thể là sao mình ko nhớ. Bác vui lòng đọc kỹ nội quy mua bán là thấy liền.

Pp của lão Ếch mình nghĩ cũng tốt, giải quyết lũ Xì Pam tối ngày vào diễn đàn post bài nhảm nhí rất khó chịu.

----------


## cuongkran

Cám ơn thông tin bác gamo.

Cheer/Mankran.

----------

